# Canna Aqua A+B ---- great stuff!



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 13, 2011)

For anyone out there looking to pick up a new line of nutrients you should consider CANNA products. They make nutes for coco growers, nutes for dwc and nutes for recirculating systems (ebb n flow, flood and drain, etc..). Wonderful stuff I tell ya! I'm sure you know by now what type of system I use by my name. Lol. So ever since I picked up this Canna stuff I've had my water system operating(outdoors) very smoothly with no obstacles or hoops to jump thru! Alot of Chemy nutes are super touchy when it comes to pH fluctuations and adjustment. I give canna a 10/10. In fact with canna all I do is let my water sit out for 24 hours so the chlorine can get out. I fill my res with my water, adjust my pH... from here I add my two parts, in this case during veg & for the size of my res, I use 50ml of formula A, mix it into the water, then dump 100ml of the formula B, mix into water... then again I adjust my pH to 5.8 and that's it till my next res change over. I still check its pH twice a day and not once after the initial pH adjustment have I had to adjust it again! Its pH buffer is amazing! I currently have 1 female KC Brains Mind Bender feeding of canna. Did it as a test run and it appears I'll be using there products in the near future!

CANNA Aqua Vega A+B -- veg nutes
CANNA Aqua Flores A+B -- flower nutes

Just curious if anyone has used this line? Let me know!


----------



## gatordude86 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am using this line, first time though. It is great my ppm got a lil high and they started to curl a little but other than that I'm impressed. I just wanna see some results.


----------



## peachcowboy (Jun 20, 2011)

I am as well. I certainly like the stability of the Aqua Flores...just started with the Aqua Vega. Just started with everything in fact....


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 25, 2011)

well then let me post a pic of my results so far.... heres a little history first

Strain: KC Brains Mind Bender
Environment: Outdoors, Natural Sunlight
pH Level: 5.8(always)
TDS PPM: 719-720
Growth Stage: Vegative
How Old: 34 days from seed(after she broke ground)
Nutrient: Canna Aqua Vega A+B
Temps: Outdoors so varies between 58F - 90F
Humidity: varies between 40% - 75%

ok theres the history and here are the latest pics at 34 days old from seed!! check em out....

View attachment 1663920View attachment 1663924View attachment 1663922


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 25, 2011)

let me also add this to the plants history if anyone wants a little more involved information...

Reservoir Size: 18 US Gallons
# Of Gallons of Water in Reservoir: 9 US Gallons
Nutrient Dosage:

Canna Aqua Vega Formula A(5-0-3) - 8ml per 1 US Gallon.. so.. 8ml x 9 US Gallons = 72ml 

Canna Aqua Vega Formula B(0-3-4) - 12ml per 1 US Gallon.. so.. 12ml x 9 US Gallons = 108ml


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 25, 2011)

looks good dude.
You don't need to pH your water before adding nutes though. just after.
Ferts are usually acidic, and will bring down the pH of your water to around that range by themselves.


----------



## jondamon (Jun 25, 2011)

Ebb n Flo said:


> let me also add this to the plants history if anyone wants a little more involved information...
> 
> Reservoir Size: 18 US Gallons
> # Of Gallons of Water in Reservoir: 9 US Gallons
> ...


 

May i ask Ebb why are you adding differing amounts of the A and B, I currently use the CANNA AQUA line with the rest of the lineup. RHizotonic Cannazym PK1314 and BOOST.


As far as i am led to believe according to all the bottles and the feeding schedules from CANNA you ALWAYS add equal quantities of both A and B when mixing your nutes.



Here are some pics of mine so far.


Specifics.

WILMA 4 POT in Hydroton Clay pebbles with 3x3 rockwool. Flood stakes, FULL CANNA AQUA LINE UP, SUNSYSTEMS BLOCKBUSTER with 600w lumatek dimmable ballast with super lumens.




J


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 25, 2011)

jondamon said:


> May i ask Ebb why are you adding differing amounts of the A and B, I currently use the CANNA AQUA line with the rest of the lineup. RHizotonic Cannazym PK1314 and BOOST.
> 
> 
> As far as i am led to believe according to all the bottles and the feeding schedules from CANNA you ALWAYS add equal quantities of both A and B when mixing your nutes.
> ...



thats a sick fucking setup man! no heat issues with that 600w in such a small grow space? mine look more stretched out but only because mine are under natural light and where i'm at its been raining for like 3 days straight then theres good sun for a day or two then its back to rain. see i also have an indoors bubbleponics setup under flouros with General Organics line of nutrients and mine are quite bushy like yours! buts then again im not running an HID light system....

but to answer your question.... my canna nutes came with a laminated post card size feeding chart and on that card it says this

A/B
8/12

so since i have an 18 gallon reservoir with 9 gallons of water in it.... i figured the A=8 and the B=12 hence the A/B=8/12

am i not doing it correctly? i was a little unsure at first but i've been using that feeding schedule and they seem to love it! i change my res every 5-7 days usually 5 days but sometimes i get caught up with shit ya know. my flood table up top fills up 4 times a day... and never within an hour before light and within an hour after dark. my feeding times are as followed---

7:30am(on) - 7:34am(off)
12:30pm(on) - 12:34pm(off)
4:30pm(on) - 4:34pm(off)
10:30pm(on) - 10:34pm(off)

although i probably should have... i never actually went to Canna's website for the feeding schedule i simply went off of the card that comes with the nutrients


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 25, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> looks good dude.
> You don't need to pH your water before adding nutes though. just after.
> Ferts are usually acidic, and will bring down the pH of your water to around that range by themselves.


 
i always check my waters pH BEFORE and AFTER!!! you might not think it matters but i do! you got any pics of a successful and harvested grow?


----------



## jondamon (Jun 26, 2011)

Ebb n Flo said:


> thats a sick fucking setup man! no heat issues with that 600w in such a small grow space? mine look more stretched out but only because mine are under natural light and where i'm at its been raining for like 3 days straight then theres good sun for a day or two then its back to rain. see i also have an indoors bubbleponics setup under flouros with General Organics line of nutrients and mine are quite bushy like yours! buts then again im not running an HID light system....
> 
> but to answer your question.... my canna nutes came with a laminated post card size feeding chart and on that card it says this
> 
> ...


Here is a link to my closet growroom setup.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/441212-my-new-closet-re-design.html

It took almost 3months to complete all the work.


The CANNA website for EU says equal amounts A and B . Check it yourself to be sure.


I only pH after adding nutes, have found with the CANNA line that its only the PK1314 that raises pH all the others lower it. I dont religiously stick to the schedule other than for the amounts of the extras, Rhizo, Zym etc, as for strength,ppm or EC , i tend to let my res tell me whether to increase or decrease strength depending on rise or fall of EC .


As for temp issues in my room , No i dont have any as im using a 400CFM fan for the lighting system and a 200CFM for scrubbing. Canopy temps are 26.7C/80F and hood is cool to the touch.




J


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 27, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Here is a link to my closet growroom setup.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/441212-my-new-closet-re-design.html
> ...


Thanks I'll go check it out later... that's a straight ass setup! Although its said plant growth slows down or stops past 78F it doesn't seem to be affecting your plants! Good shit!


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Jul 27, 2011)

What up my fellow canna lovers? I also have been using canna aqua vega and am getting ready to switch to flores. My question is should I transistion Or just switch? And when should I start adding boost and pk 13/14 and how long do I keep adding them? Also Ebb, you've probably already figured this out but I believe the 8/12 should have been 8-12 as the suggested dosage range for both parts a&b.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2011)

I stayed on the VEGA for 10days after switching and STARTED adding BOOST to the mix straight away at 2ml per 1 litre. I kind of wish i had stayed on the VEGA for a few days longer up to another week.

As for the PK1314 i am trying adding mine at the start of week3 of 12/12 for 1week at 1.5ml per 1 litre and then again at the start of week6 for 1 week at 1ml per 1 litre.

I am currently in week 5 of flower and this is how my room looks at present.



J


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 27, 2011)

Ebb n Flo said:


> i always check my waters pH BEFORE and AFTER!!! you might not think it matters but i do! you got any pics of a successful and harvested grow?


indeed I do.
Heres a sample.
you can also check my signature


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Jul 27, 2011)

jondamon said:


> I stayed on the VEGA for 10days after switching and STARTED adding BOOST to the mix straight away at 2ml per 1 litre. I kind of wish i had stayed on the VEGA for a few days longer up to another week.
> 
> As for the PK1314 i am trying adding mine at the start of week3 of 12/12 for 1week at 1.5ml per 1 litre and then again at the start of week6 for 1 week at 1ml per 1 litre.
> 
> ...


those look good bro, so you started adding boost as soon as you switched to 12/12?? And no transistion between vega and flora?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 28, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> And no transistion between vega and flora?


im not sure what you mean by this? Do you mean mix the VEGA and FLORES together? No i dont, i will next time be using VEGA for at least my first 2weeks of 12/12,


Yes i add BOOST at 2ml per litre from day 1 of 12/12, 




J


----------



## JediParadox (Jul 28, 2011)

*I also use Canna Aqua line. The only issue that I had was using R/O water. When doing so you need to use cal/mag to stabilize the ph. I was unsure why my ph was all over the place until I found this out. It sounds easier to me to just use tap water that sits out instead of lugging jugs to Wal-Mart since I don't have a filter. My tap water is just so damn dirty I will probably have to mix 1/2 RO and half tap. I'm gathering all the goodies to get another batch started now.^^ You guys buds look great!
I think boost is better suited for a foliage spray, I used like half the dosage in the res and sprayed the leaves too. From what I understand its equal parts A & B on Veg and Floro. 
*


----------



## Charlie Who? (Jul 28, 2011)

I use Canna SUBSTRA. The website suggested to use Substra for Hempy. I had a bit of a problem getting the pH right at first, but now that I have it dialed in pretty good, no problem. I have spring water and if I let the faucet run for a couple minutes, most of the hard minerals vanish (at least, compared with the water that comes out first). I use 10 ml of the Vega A and B, same with the Flore. A tsp. of white vinegar usually gets the pH right.

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Jul 28, 2011)

jondamon said:


> im not sure what you mean by this? Do you mean mix the VEGA and FLORES together? No i dont, i will next time be using VEGA for at least my first 2weeks of 12/12,
> 
> 
> Yes i add BOOST at 2ml per litre from day 1 of 12/12,
> ...


Is BOOST made by Canna? Ive been wondering if they had a bud booster. I have used the PK 13-14.

CW


----------



## JediParadox (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep Canna Boost. Expensive though around $110 for 1 liter. People swear it's magic in a bottle.


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 6, 2011)

Kinda an old post to reply to, just thought I'd tell you I've done a lot of searching for the cheapest place to buy canna nutes (online) and always in up back at igrowhydro.com At least where I live the asking price plus shipping is the cheapest I can find. They ship out of cali. If anyone else knows where to get it cheaper please let me know.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 16, 2012)

Can I use Canna nutes for soil??


----------



## missnu (Aug 16, 2012)

Ebb n Flo said:


> For anyone out there looking to pick up a new line of nutrients you should consider CANNA products. They make nutes for coco growers, nutes for dwc and nutes for recirculating systems (ebb n flow, flood and drain, etc..). Wonderful stuff I tell ya! I'm sure you know by now what type of system I use by my name. Lol. So ever since I picked up this Canna stuff I've had my water system operating(outdoors) very smoothly with no obstacles or hoops to jump thru! Alot of Chemy nutes are super touchy when it comes to pH fluctuations and adjustment. I give canna a 10/10. In fact with canna all I do is let my water sit out for 24 hours so the chlorine can get out. I fill my res with my water, adjust my pH... from here I add my two parts, in this case during veg & for the size of my res, I use 50ml of formula A, mix it into the water, then dump 100ml of the formula B, mix into water... then again I adjust my pH to 5.8 and that's it till my next res change over. I still check its pH twice a day and not once after the initial pH adjustment have I had to adjust it again! Its pH buffer is amazing! I currently have 1 female KC Brains Mind Bender feeding of canna. Did it as a test run and it appears I'll be using there products in the near future!
> 
> CANNA Aqua Vega A+B -- veg nutes
> CANNA Aqua Flores A+B -- flower nutes
> ...



I use canna Coco a+B and it is Awesome with a capital A...and so much easier to use than other nutes...
For whatever reason I still tend to overdo the flower nutes or something, but in soil I get a lot of early yellowing and leaf drop.


----------



## steven51 (Oct 18, 2013)

ok..new to this so here goes..i have a titan control ebb and gro system with a 55 gal res, and ive been been told / suggested to use 8 mil of A and 8 mil of B.per gallon. and keeping my ph around around 5.8 . to me this seems wrong .a few of my plants are yellow tipped and others the leaves are greening.and again some dont seem affected at all. ...,seroiusly thinking of emptying the rez and starting fresh before it all goes tits up! my email addy is [email protected] contact asap and give me your thoughts..thanks1


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Oct 19, 2013)

I have 5 years experience with Canna's Aqua line in various hydroponic situations (including the Titan system mentioned above). Imo, they are hands down the best. But you only need the Vega and Flores, the additives are just do lighten your pocket. Especially the boost, that shit is molasses and water, don't be a fucking noob. If your plants develop any issues, (mine normally don't) address them individually instead of adding all of the magic sauces.


----------



## red eye man (Feb 11, 2014)

hey man can i ask you something.i have a 20lt bucket and im going to scrog in dwc.do you think the bucket will be big enough ?? thanks


----------

